# S6 JUST arrived at the Audi of Charlotte!!



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

I was over there picking some parts up and it was being unloaded... Light silver with black interior and tech, carbon and heated rear... YUM!!!!
Took some pics if anyone wants me to email them...


----------



## DrewT (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: S6 JUST arrived at the Audi of Charlotte!! (GotKidz)*

I would. [email protected]


----------



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: S6 JUST arrived at the Audi of Charlotte!! (DrewT)*

You got mail!!


----------



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: S6 JUST arrived at the Audi of Charlotte!! (GotKidz)*

BLACK ON BLACK LOADED was spotted too!!!


----------



## spoolin2o (Sep 21, 2004)

[email protected] please email me pics also thank you


----------



## dbaps (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (spoolin2o)*

me [email protected]


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (dbaps)*

Nice.


----------

